# Which microphone for Canon T3i?



## ScOuT

Hey guys...I have a Canon T3i and want a decent microphone for good audio when I record movies. I have looked at ebay and they have several "professional microphones" for about $40. Something tells me that it might not be the best quality and I might have worse audio with a cheap one.  I will be doing video hunts and decent audio would be great! 

ebay professional microphone

I checked several photo websites and they have some for Canon camcorders but I cannot find one for the camera. 

Can anybody point me in the right direction for a decent microphone? I can spend really what ever but under $100 would be great.


----------



## Justin

It's much more expensive but I've heard nothing but praises from the Rode VideoMic
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/363083-REG/Rode_VIDEOMIC_VideoMic_Camera_Mounted.html


----------



## ScOuT

That does look like a great choice...I am going to do some research and see what it's about. It seems like the people posting reviews on B&H like it.

Thanks for the info


----------

